# Hi from a newbie!



## t4_chris (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I've looked at this site a few times over the last few months and decided to register today  
I have a green VW Westfalia that I bought in Febuary this year, it's my first van and it's fantastic  
So far I have only stayed on campsites but would like to try some 'wilding' in North Wales, so I'll be looking for and hopefully posting info!.

Cheers
Chris.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome Chris 
and happy camping


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 14, 2007)

*t4 chris*

welcome alway nice to welcome a new member you will love wildcamping from camp sites


----------



## t4_chris (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been on some good sites but most are very expensive this time of year   I need to keep my costs down at the mo


----------



## guest (Aug 14, 2007)

*welcome chris,hope you enjoy samm 'n' dave xx*


----------

